# What can I say.



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He probably died with a rope around his neck tied to a closet door with a small boy in his lap. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_michael_jackson


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude was a freak no doubt.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i definitely am not saddened that he died


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

it finally happend heck ya..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

:bigok:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

he had just signed a deal for 2 years of concerts, wonder where that money ended


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Heart attacks are what happens when you try to keep up with men half your age... Sad that we lost 2 white women on the same day to the same thing......................


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

pisses me off Farah's taking a back seat to that psycho. It seems like most, if not all of the coverage is on that jackass.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

oooookkkkk....:thinking:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

we will not stop hearing about this for years!!!!!!


----------

